# Shipping recommendations out of Portugal?



## Erasmus.student (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello all!

I am currently studying in Portugal, and next year I will be studying in Germany. I have a four month holiday coming up, and I would like to mail or ship my luggage to Germany from Portugal. I cannot seem to find any cheap shipping companies or other options for moving things to Germany -- everything is very expensive! Can anyone offer recommendations?

My Google search came up with a lot of cheap options to ship things TO Portugal (primarily from the UK), but not FROM Portugal.

I am hoping to ship one or two pieces of luggage, depending on costs. They weight approximately 20 kg each.

Thanks very much for your suggestions!


----------

